# know how to find a ped in SA anyone?



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Right, so as previously stated in Gen forum, I finally got my boys reg certificate. Unfortunately, the breeder didn't have a ped and I was wondering if anyone could help me trace his ped just by the sires and grandsires names.

He is supposed to be yellow/ bullyson- but as Sadie pointed out when I first joined: he looks like neither of them. I am curious what he could be stacked with.

Let me know if I should post their names and reg numbers
And Thanks in advance if you can help

View attachment 12410


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i dont know much about bloodlines, but u should post up the names anyways. lotsa people on here do know and can look up peds too. im sure they can figure it out.


----------



## Maritsa (Nov 8, 2011)

do you live in SA... He looks lots like our boy... what is the names you got?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

You can post the sire and dams full names and we can check the apbt database to see if they are on there


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Oki doki guys thanks. 

@ Maritsa, jip, I live in Mpumalanga. Great to see another South African on here. Pls stick around.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

He's registered with CBA (Canine Breeders Association and approved Pitbull owners Guild)

His name is Maximus Tyson ( CBA 7012-P-39)

GG Sire: Doggywoods Tarka (CBA 5001-P-99)
Grandsire: Swarts Dollar (CBA 5003-P-13)
GG Dam: Wolmaans Cindy (33700J- 01)

Sire: Spartan Kennels Bin Dollar (CBA 7006- P- 07)

GG Sire: Moonshadows Tuff (2004P- 95 I)
Granddam: Rossouw's (Moonshadows) Kiara / Dezi (CBA5000-P- 53A)
GG Dam: Moonshadows Samora (CBA4007- P- 70)


GG Sire: Swarts Dollar (CBA5003-P- 13)
Grandsire: Spartans (De Wets) Tasco (CBA6005- P- 64A)
GG Dam: Rossouws (Moonshadows) Kiara/ Dezi (CBA5000- P- 53A)

Dam: Spartan Kennels Cleopatra (CBA006- P- 05)

GG Sire: Swarts Dollar (CBA5003- P- 13) 
Granddam: Spartans Taffy (CBA6003- P- 60)
GG Dam: Christos Zuschka (CBA6008 - P- 69)/ Steyns Zuschka (2004P- 74N)


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

View attachment 12416


As you can see I'm clueless- but here's a pic as well. I hope you can read it.


----------



## Maritsa (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi KoeJ007..

I will try... need to post my boys progress too!

Have you tried speaking to Jeanette at www.pbfsa.co.za? She might have more background on the dogs. She is very helpfull.

you have to post more pics of your boy!


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks a million. I'll email her this weekend. 

Lol, I will. I'd love to see your boy too. What's his name? Do you show him at all?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

SA APBT Database


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I looked way back in the ped on the bottom side and saw some good game dogs. Tant's yellow and bass tramps redboy. Look through what Circlem posted. Good stuff right there.


----------



## spartandollar (Oct 10, 2014)

I am the breeder of your dog and he is Yello/bullyson. How can poeple by looking at a picture decide if a dog is a bloodline? The facts are in the papers of the dog. And i know each breeder of each dog in that pedigree up to the imported dogs back in 1979. Would love to get in touch my email [email protected]


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

This post is 2 years old the original post you are looking for is 3 years old. The member that stated the dogs didn't fit isn't even an active member here anymore and the person stating the question isn't on often if at all anymore. I unfortunately wasn't here but, I'm surprised no one corrected her as far as what she was looking at is the general characteristics of each line and to her it wasn't adding up. I doubt she went back in there and found the OFRN from Norrod stock in there. Not to mention the breedings of line bred versus inbred through out the generations. EVERY Bloodline and Strain has their own color, build, etc. type of characteristics you cannot deny that regardless. The lady that did make mention of the dogs not lining up does know dogs but, none of her dogs have been a bullyson/yellow with a dash of norrod mixture. I personally have owned Yellow crosses but, your stock is much further back then what I'm used to and can get a little confusing if you don't know how to read a ped properly. Your boy has been bred down so far from bullyson where their is bullyson in there that those characteristics don't remain if you or others were looking for a different body style on top of performance. He does however remind me of a dog I used to have pups off of whom is off a heavy Yellow bitch.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [174011] :: *SISK'S GHOSTFACE*










I see now the pup in question of that time was that weird chocolate which probably at birth and after until about 4 or 5 weeks was lighter with a silver tone so in the light probably looked blueish to her which is understandable as the first time I seen it and the owner of the male I just posted seen it, when she bred Ghost back to his dam, she jokingly made the comment, "Did you bring your damn Blue dog over here?" I thought she was serious and i was like heck NO!!. LOL All of them were either light chocolate or light fawn. Many don't take into account that a dilute is really a coin toss you may never get one and then again could get a whole litter of them. One more thing I could see would probably make her question could be Dollars sire being a red nose off a black dog its odd but, not impossible have seen it many times and when bred to a none dilute appears to be throwing black dogs so looks legit enough to me. In all reality we can't be sure that even generations behind your generations that you owned were 100% to many secret breedings back in the day. Not to mention your in another country so I'm sure that would make any American question the blood just because until you get so far back no one has seen it a whole lot. Anyways done with my speach have a great day.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

spartandollar said:


> I am the breeder of your dog and he is Yello/bullyson. How can poeple by looking at a picture decide if a dog is a bloodline? The facts are in the papers of the dog. And i know each breeder of each dog in that pedigree up to the imported dogs back in 1979. Would love to get in touch my email [email protected]


 Another thing was the length of time it took for the member to get her papers is why some where wondering about the validity but, that was cleared up over a year ago.


----------



## spartandollar (Oct 10, 2014)

The bullyson comes from k bothas sundance which was double bred on rebels sundance rebels sundance was tripple bred on wallings bullyson. All this blood runs strong through Herselmans Zavimbi and Doggywood kennels tarka. Yes there is a dash of dan norrods stuff in there and a whole heap of yellow. Interrested in the pic you have posted please give me more detail on the dog. Is the god owned by you? And what other pitbulls do you have at the moment. Can you help with exporting of puppies to south africa? And have you sent pups to SA?


----------



## spartandollar (Oct 10, 2014)

There is also a strong line of bullyson coming from Stompanato on the bottomside of that ped. Through uncle Charley benches dogs


----------

